# Rack pulls- what rep range??



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Regarding rack pulls, what is the best rep range to aim for if growth is the main factor??

Had a few lower back issues and have found rack pulls as a half decent alternative to deadlifts for now.

What sort of reps and sets are a decent mass builder??


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I usually go 6-8.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I usually go 6-8.


 Build up to it with 2 sets adding weight each time?

How many heavy sets?

Currently pulling 200kg for 5-6 on final set

Just started a cycle though and 7 weeks after a shoulder op


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Build up to it with 2 sets adding weight each time?
> 
> How many heavy sets?
> 
> ...


 Should depend what program you're running really, definitely want some ramp up sets but mainly I train under Dorian Yates principles, couple of ramp up sets and then one set to balls-out failure. Then I chuck some plates off for a dropset. I tend to do them at the end of my back workout so I'm going much lighter than I would be if it were at the start, but I'll do a set of 110kg for 10 to start, nice and easy. Then after 3 mins rest, 160kg for 8 reps, not quite as easy but still *very* far from failure. Then 220kg for AMRAP (once I can hit 8 reps then I'll up it to 230kg). Then when I put the weight down I'll immediately chuck off some plates back down to 160kg and continue to then rep out again. DONE.

That's my main approach anyways, sometimes I run different programs like GVT for example, 10 sets of 10 on rackies is fu**ing brutal :lol:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cheers mate


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

4-20


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

theBEAST2002 said:


> 4-20


 That accurate hey!

Heavy weight, low reps 5-6 range or lighter weight and higher reps 15-20 range?

I'm on about the final working set or sets by the way, for growth and not strength


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Vary it. You will get the best results that way. There is no 1 rep range.


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

I personally find 6-8 reps gives best thickness when have good run at it currently pulling 300kg for 6 reps.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

doyle1987 said:


> I personally find 6-8 reps gives best thickness when have good run at it currently pulling 300kg for 6 reps.


 Great weight that mate.

Hopefully when I gain my confidence in my shoulder (currently getting extensive rehab) and the gear gets working then I'll be upping my lifting again.

Not trained much recently and DOMS are a killer again, actually feels really good


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

G-man99 said:


> Hopefully when I gain my confidence in my shoulder (currently getting extensive rehab)


 That sounds like a reason to consider higher reps for now to me.


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Great weight that mate.
> 
> Hopefully when I gain my confidence in my shoulder (currently getting extensive rehab) and the gear gets working then I'll be upping my lifting again.
> 
> Not trained much recently and DOMS are a killer again, actually feels really good


 Cheers mate im pretty with everything at moment all seems to be moving it right direction so cant complain.

Does it hurt shoulder doing racks then? ive never really felt it in shoulder can aggrivate my lower back now and again though.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

doyle1987 said:


> Cheers mate im pretty with everything at moment all seems to be moving it right direction so cant complain.
> 
> Does it hurt shoulder doing racks then? ive never really felt it in shoulder can aggrivate my lower back now and again though.


 Had AC decompression 7 weeks ago (shaved down shoulder joint and collar bone from bursitis and arthritis) so shoulder pain is just from the joint getting used to its new position etc.

Yeah found lower back can niggle if form drops a little


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ultrasonic said:


> That sounds like a reason to consider higher reps for now to me.


 Not pushing myself to the limits just yet, still working within my pain threshold and listening to my body until I know recovery is good - up to 10-12 weeks before I've been told to push on


----------

